# WTB: M52 Long block.



## Kdoherty (Aug 13, 2010)

I'm searching locally for an assembled M52 with head attached, I'm building my turbo project outside of the car and dropping it in when complete rather than having my DD down for however long it would take to put the engine together. 

As long as the head isn't warped or cracked, and the valves aren't damaged I'm not concerned if it has a bad HG or high miles. The internals do have to be in good shape though, as i'm not looking to build the internals just yet. I don't need anything extra in terms of pumps,pulleys,wires,ect. 

I live in Massachusetts and I don't have a truck to go pick up an engine if there was one nearby. Shipping would be nice, but I know that it's expensive and a major PITA. I'm looking to spend 600 dollars max, this probably seems optimistic to a lot of you, but it seems fair for a used M52 that wasn't being used anyways.

I'm open to buying a boost prepped engine IE: upgraded HG and head studs, but i'd have to move some things around to afford it. It needs to be OBDII ready though, I'm not interested in going OBDI.

annnnyways if you have one you'd like to sell me, or know of one close to me that can move it that would be awesome


----------



## petriej (Jul 29, 2010)

I've got a long block for ya.


----------



## Kdoherty (Aug 13, 2010)

Ewwww


----------



## genius328i (Mar 26, 2013)

Are you still looking for and m52 block 

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------

